# continuing quest for the perfect gas heating stove



## k0wtz (Dec 6, 2018)

I have found a Hearthstonve Tuscon Dx stove set up for propane very reasonably priced direct vent with pipe included!

Some of the propaganda I have read is it has a heat exchanger maybe even a double heat exchanger but I cant verity that.  In a gas stove like this I wonder how they accomplish this?

I cant find the efficiency rating either

seller says the computer is out-what can this mean?

I the gas valve is out and I think it is I am thinking a service man has told them the old story too expensive to fix!  I am not afraid to work on it and put in a new gas valve!

I want a more efficient gas stove may be impossible we just had propane delivered and fill was 180g to heat a 24x26 room at 68d.  This for a 2 mo period!

anyone familiar with this stove first hand user would be great...

thanks

bob


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 6, 2018)

Steady State Efficiency: 83%
EnerGuide Rating: 61%
I've installed a couple of these, back in the day, but I am not familiar with the DX model.
Very nice looking. Good heater. Replaceable soapstone or granite tiles in different colors...
The "Computer" is probably referring to the Pro-Flame Remote Control System...


----------



## k0wtz (Dec 6, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> Steady State Efficiency: 83%
> EnerGuide Rating: 61%
> I've installed a couple of these, back in the day, but I am not familiar with the DX model.
> Very nice looking. Good heater. Replaceable soapstone or granite tiles in different colors...
> The "Computer" is probably referring to the Pro-Flame Remote Control System...


bob I found the manual waaaaay complicated stove with all sorts of eltronic boards in it.  not for me and in checking efficiency its the same old story 83% at total burn then when you go to intermentant it drops to 70%.  They claim to have 2 heat exchanges in it but I don't know how that can be I don't see anything.  I am glad you have all this experience in stoves


----------



## Millbilly (Dec 6, 2018)

Proflame system is pretty straightforward.


----------



## k0wtz (Dec 7, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> Steady State Efficiency: 83%
> EnerGuide Rating: 61%
> I've installed a couple of these, back in the day, but I am not familiar with the DX model.
> Very nice looking. Good heater. Replaceable soapstone or granite tiles in different colors...
> The "Computer" is probably referring to the Pro-Flame Remote Control System...


bob i see the marble panels on it pretty nice looking.  I can almost bet the stove controls are shot but i can probably change out the gas valve, eliminate all the doo-dads on it and get it going.  the biggest problem i have is the Vermont Castings stove is a real pretty green enamel and i would have to change out my venting system.  I also see you posted the energy guide rating I am at around 50 to 55% wouldnt gain all that much.  It seems every free standing gas stove I see has a low energy rating.


----------



## Mainely Saws (Dec 7, 2018)

I am certainly not an expert in gas appliances but as I understand it, gas wood stoves are going to be less efficient than other types of gas heaters due to the goal of adjusting the flame to resemble a real wood fire . A yellowish flame is not as efficient as a blue flame . That is the sacrifice to have a realistic looking fire . Others may correct me if I'm wrong ..............

                Bob


----------



## k0wtz (Dec 7, 2018)

Mainely Saws said:


> I am certainly not an expert in gas appliances but as I understand it, gas wood stoves are going to be less efficient than other types of gas heaters due to the goal of adjusting the flame to resemble a real wood fire . A yellowish flame is not as efficient as a blue flame . That is the sacrifice to have a realistic looking fire . Others may correct me if I'm wrong ..............
> 
> Bob


I think you are correct i dont think they are engineered to be operated on a blue flame either.  that is hot very hot I think the logs would disintagrate with temps that high and the stove wont burn correctly without them!  i have seen wood stoves mishaped by too much heat in them.  Our Vermont Castings stove and its no different than any I have looked into is just a cast iron or steel box with a gas burner in it no heat exchanger in them.  A lot of heat goes right up the chimney not matter who the manufacture is or what sort of venting you have they are not efficent.  I had a non-vented propane heater it did well but threw lots of moisture in the air plus it always had an odor  When you get into the real efficiency ratings about 75% is it and i dont beleive their propaganda either!  I have about 500bux in our Vermont Castings stove to heat a 28x24 family room to put in a furnace in that area would have been 2k at least to get in that 95% efficincy stuff maybe!


----------



## JG4660 (Dec 14, 2018)

Hi all...I just joined the forum. Funny, i joined to do a little research on a used stove i'm looking at. Its a Tucson DX 8702 setup for propane and the seller describes the same issue that it needs a new "Computer".Great price for the stove and all the piping. K0wtz, is the one your looking at happen to be from Upstate NY? I see the Control Module for these online for about $100 and another $75 to convert it back to Natural Gas. Might be more trouble than its worth if theres a possibility the valve is shot also....


Thanks
JG


----------



## wooduser (Dec 15, 2018)

http://fireplaceking.com/shop/hearthstone-dx-tucson/

This appears to be a description of the stove...

The limitation on the efficiency of appliances is generally how much heat you can extract before combustion gasses start condensing in the equipment  ---- unless it's designed to be a condensing appliance.

So there are practical limits on the efficiency of direct vent appliances,  and other venting systems have other limitations.

Usually manufacturers design their equipment to be as efficient as that limitation allows.

Yellow flame burners,  such as a candle flame,  can be as efficient as a blue flame (Bunsen) burner.  The difference is that if yellow flames impinge upon something,  they can produce soot and carbon monoxide because the combustion process isn't complete.  If the flame burns freely in the air,  it typically will burn completely to carbon dioxide and water vapor.


----------



## wooduser (Dec 15, 2018)

https://assets.regency-fire.com/get...a84dceb1cb3/Proflame-GT-GTM-GTMF-GTMFS-remote


Here's a description of one ignition control system that MIGHT be on a stove like this.  But it looks like this is the high end control system,  and other,  less complex systems may be used too.

If you get the make and model of the electric gas valve,  you can probably identify the system used in a fireplace.  The make and model are usually listed on the front of the electric gas valve.


----------



## JG4660 (Dec 15, 2018)

Wooduser...Thanks, i believe that's the system the one i'm looking at uses...


----------



## k0wtz (Dec 15, 2018)

JG4660 said:


> Hi all...I just joined the forum. Funny, i joined to do a little research on a used stove i'm looking at. Its a Tucson DX 8702 setup for propane and the seller describes the same issue that it needs a new "Computer".Great price for the stove and all the piping. K0wtz, is the one your looking at happen to be from Upstate NY? I see the Control Module for these online for about $100 and another $75 to convert it back to Natural Gas. Might be more trouble than its worth if theres a possibility the valve is shot also....
> 
> 
> Thanks
> JG


for this amount of money I would go for it.  all that work you can do!  I don't recall if that is the stove I saw or not!  good luck bob


----------



## wooduser (Dec 15, 2018)

JG4660 said:


> Wooduser...Thanks, i believe that's the system the one i'm looking at uses...




These systems were new at the time I retired from fireplace repairs eleven years ago,  so I don't have experience with their weaknesses.  Daksy may be able to provide ideas if you can describe what the equipment is doing if it shouldn't do it,  or isn't doing if it should.

In general,  it's usually the electronic modules that need replacement in my experience with other controls,  although the stepper motors and such in the gas valve on these gas valves might have a tendency to go bad and need replacement.


----------

